# Brisbane growler refills



## time01 (3/9/16)

My wife has kindly offered to purchase me a growler for Father's Day. I was thinking of getting this growler from craftbrewer https://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=5148
Anyone got one? Sounds pretty good at keeping it cold?
Next question is if I purchase this growler would bars and breweries in Brisbane generally be happy to fill it up? Or do they prefer their own? Or different sizes?


----------



## Batz (3/9/16)

I was at a bar on the Sunshine Coast and someone asked to fill a similar growler. The bar staff whinged like hell about filling stainless growlers, as they could not see the level of the beer while filling.


----------



## trhr (3/9/16)

The SS Growlers are great, if pre chilled it'll keep beer cold most of the day.

Most places are happy to fill the SS growler, although Bacchus Brewing in Capalaba will not.
(Think it's more to do with their tap filling rig which works with a standard glass growler).


----------



## DU99 (3/9/16)

try brewhouse brisbane


----------



## mstrelan (3/9/16)

Think there are weird tax laws about filling growlers.

The bottle-o at the Greenslopes IGA does growler fills, SNPA etc.


----------



## mstrelan (3/9/16)

https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Excise-and-excise-equivalent-goods/In-detail/Alcohol/Growlers-and-repackaging-duty-paid-beer/


----------



## Reedy (3/9/16)

Growler & squealer fills at Hawthorne Super Cellars as well


----------



## Maheel (3/9/16)

Reedy said:


> Growler & squealer fills at Hawthorne Super Cellars as well


and a pretty awesome bottle range as well 

even better that i can walk there in about 4 mins :chug:


----------



## Meddo (3/9/16)

Don't know about the SS growler but I've had glass squealers filled at all of Green Beacon brewery, Newstead brewery, Archive Beer Boutique and Malt Traders in the city, none have been worried what the branding on the squealer/growler is. Saccharomyces in Fish Lane South Brissy do fills off one of their taps only, Tippler's Tap on Southbank do fills but I think they're pretty anal about using only their own bottles, something to do with them being an odd size.

I'm only four minutes walk from Hawthorne cellars as well, was getting squealers filled there quite regularly ($10/litre fresh Fortitude ANZUS IPA :icon_drool2 until I started brewing myself...


----------



## quadbox (3/9/16)

The brewhouse/brisbane brewing company and bacchus both fill the SS ones.


----------



## time01 (5/9/16)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I think I will just buy a glass one to save any potential hassle


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/9/16)

Homicidal Teddybear said:


> The brewhouse/brisbane brewing company and bacchus both fill the SS ones.


I've been denied stainless fill at bacchus.


----------



## mstrelan (5/9/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I've been denied stainless fill at bacchus.


I heard they won't fill swingtops, only screw caps.


----------



## Vini2ton (5/9/16)

"Growler" was once a euphemism for a vagina down here in 70's Melbourne. Will they fill my growler? Goodness me. I'd like to see a swing-top.


----------



## Mobe1969 (14/10/16)

mstrelan said:


> I heard they won't fill swingtops, only screw caps.


Yeah they (Bacchus) told me it is something to do with their license and the ATO. You could self fill from a pair of jugs, and drink the remaining... The ATO has some really odd rules regards filling containers, something I think to do with if the original barrel was excise paid or not. Someone explained it once on a forum, maybe on Whirlpool or Ozbargain.

I have a pair of the Stanley stainless vacuum 64oz ones and I've used them around Brisbane at:
- Brisbane Brewing in West End
- Newstead Brewing in Newstead
- Green Beacon in Newstead.


----------



## time01 (14/10/16)

I ended up buying a glass one from Newstead. I can't believe I didn't buy one sooner


----------



## Paul Smith (15/10/16)

Not sure where you are all located but there is a guy down the road from me at Brendale Brewing . Hops and Malts Microbrewery

2/62 Kremzow Rd · (07) 3205 9699
Open until 4:00 pm
they fill growlers down there.


----------



## josh1990 (15/10/16)

Bought that exact growler from Cheeky Peak ($24.95) and has it filled will 2L of their Millie stout on the way out. Worked perfect, kept cold for ages and was still well carbed days later. Make sure you let it sit after transport and open slowly, a bit of foam will come out (or a lot if you're rough as guts). Will be getting it filled with something different each visit.


----------



## josh1990 (15/10/16)

I realise Cheeky Peak will be no good for a refill, it was more a product review and to point out they can be had cheaper, especially if you had to get the one you linked posted. If you can walk in disregard. Would edit but no option to on phone it seems.


----------



## Zorco (15/10/16)

Malt Traders in the city will fill. not specifically sure on ss though


----------



## Batz (15/10/16)

I have a spare glass swing top growler for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## MarkBastard (15/1/18)

All in at Banyo will fill a stainless growler. Even saw them fill an empty $2 coke bottle for a chap.


----------

